# What does the judge look for?



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Unfortunately, it is a pretty broad question. If you could narrow down the discipline, that would be fantastic.


----------



## GottaRide (Dec 10, 2007)

The sort of shows you want to compete in should have a rule book that will outline the process for the class and what the judge needs to base his decision on. Most of the rule books can be found online.


----------



## Survalia (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, the rule books I found had a lot of information on how the show is run, but not much on judging. The classes I watched were English, simply walk, trot, canter, but the riders I thought looked good were not necessarily the ones who won. (That just goes to show how much I don't know.) I did find something on Horsemanship which said basically that everything should just be seamless and smooth, position correct and the rider should make everything look effortless. Would that have been about right?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

If it was collegiate team type show with rail classes then they are all judged on the riders equitation. 

It would be easier if you asked about certain classes. Do you have a prize list for a specific show you might want know about?


----------



## Survalia (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes, Always, this was a college team competition, so no, I do not have anything more specific. Next time I am going to watch the Western and jumping portions. As I say, I don't even know enough to know what questions to ask!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Laugh....You are doing fine.

From the way I understand it, the way the these college things work is the riders do not get to practice on the horse they draw. So who they ride is literally the luck of the draw. That is why it is all about the rider. The rider looking good and such.


----------



## Void (Jun 26, 2009)

IHSA and NCAA Equestrian are based on Equitation. Literally one time I drew a horse that wouldn't canter. I walked, trotted and trotted really fast. And its not like I didn't know how to ride or ask correctly because I show 3'6" on the H/j Circuit... those school horses can just be sour!

I got 3rd in that class hahaha, because I still had great equitation while not-cantering lol


----------

